# 2012 Bowtech Insanity Black Ops



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Im selling my 2012 Bowtech insanity Black Ops with 60# limbs. Overall the bow is in great condition, I would say an 8/10. It has a couple small spots on the limbs with flaking, but very small. This bow maxes out at 64 pounds, and can be turned down to 50 pounds. 25-30" adjustable draw. IBO 355. This is a very smooth and fast bow. I will sell it with the octane stabilizer, axion gridlock 7 pin sight, and Qad Hdx rest for $750, or $650 bare bow. Please call or text
Scott 801-830-1153. I can text or e mail pics, or meet in person to show the bow


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

$600 bare bow


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

$550, and includes octane stabilizer, bowtech wrist sling, peep and d loop


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sold!!


----------

